# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livre oracle Optimizing sql statements

## totoche

Bonjour,
je viens de parcourir sur developpez.com  l'espace livre ddi a oracle, mais je n'ai pas trouv mon bonheur.
Je cherche un ouvrage en franais ::oops::  se rapprochant du : http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B...101/b10752.pdf

Bien que l'ensemble me passionne, j'attache un intrt tout particulier  la partie
IV : Optimizing sql statements

Merci pour vos suggestions .

----------


## Pomalaix

En franais, le choix le choix est maigre !
Je possde :
- [ame="http://www.amazon.fr/Optimisation-performances-Oracle-Krishna-Vaidyanatna/dp/2744012831/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267895724&sr=8-14"]Optimisation des performances sous Oracle: Amazon.fr: Gaja Krishna Vaidyanatna, Kirtikumar Deshpande, John A. Kostellac: Livres[/ame]
Date un peu (s'arrte  la 8i), et se concentre essentiellement sur l'optimisation d'instance, et non l'optimisation applicative. C'est donc plutt un bouquin pour les DBA. 
Et en plus, il a l'air puis !

- [ame="http://www.amazon.fr/Oracle-10g-Optimisation-dune-donn%C3%A9es/dp/274603171X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267895724&sr=8-2"]Oracle 10g : Optimisation d'une base de donnes: Amazon.fr: Claire Noirault: Livres[/ame]
Touche  pas mal de choses, mais d'une manire plutt superficielle. Risque donc de vous laisser sur votre faim pour le passage  la pratique.

Donc il faut passer  d'autres langues que le franais.


J'en recommande particulirement deux :
- [ame="http://www.amazon.fr/Oracle-Performance-Survival-Guide-Optimization/dp/0137011954/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=english-books&qid=1267896813&sr=8-1"]Oracle Performance Survival Guide: A Systematic Approach to Database Optimization: Amazon.fr: Guy Harrison: Livres en anglais[/ame]
Ce bouquin est trs ax sur l'optimisation applicative, il est trs facile  lire, et prsente de nombreux rsultats de tests qui montrent, par exemple, l'volution du temps de rponse pour un index bitmap quand le nombre de valeurs distinctes augmente.
C'est vraiment trs prcieux, on a ainsi sous forme synthtique un retour d'exprience correspondant  des heures (voire des jours) de test, et on peut donc cerner les limites et les conditions d'utilisation de tel ou tel mcanisme.

- [ame="http://www.amazon.fr/Troubleshooting-Oracle-Performance-Christian-Antognini/dp/1590599179/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=english-books&qid=1267897515&sr=8-1"]Troubleshooting Oracle Performance: Amazon.fr: Christian Antognini: Livres en anglais[/ame]
Plus pointu dans les dtails du fonctionnement interne d'Oracle, trs rigoureux mais restant aussi assez lisible (l'auteur n'est pas de langue maternelle anglaise, donc reste assez simple dans son expression). Un excellent ouvrage qui traite jusqu' la V11, qui se concentre lui aussi sur l'optimisation applicative.

Si vous pouvez, payez-vous les deux, ils sont fabuleux.

----------

